# Apprentices ONLY please



## rfortuna25 (Apr 23, 2009)

Hey if you are an apprentice i would love if you could answer this few questions for me.... 

1.what local you belong to and what year you are in, trade that you are going for, and how many times did you take the test before passing it

2. Once inside how long did it take for you to get placed with a contractor

3.what is your honest experience as to how the apprenticeship is ie. too hard, too demanding, the best thing that ever happened to you, a piece of cake, not worth your time but doing it for the money, etc...

4.Also I would like to know what you love the most about it and what you hate the worst about it.

5.Things that we new apprentices should watch out for like any unwritten rules of the trade ie. not talking crap about the journeyman behind his back or something like that

6.Any curious annecdotes of things that blew your mind while you were at school or in the field. 

7.Also anything else you feel like adding in as part of your apprenticeship experience

Thanks!!! :thumbsup::notworthy::clap:


----------



## slickvic277 (Feb 5, 2009)

Yes I'm an "apprentice" but I organized in and I had about 6-7 years experience as an electrician be for I was in the local.

1) I'm a proud member of I.B.E.W local 98 Philadelphia P.A.
I took the test a few times early on but ended up organizing in to the local.

2)The contractor I was organized with folded be for we could sign him,
But I was placed with another contractor they day I filled out my paper work.

3)For me the apprenticeship is kind of my second go around,I attended tech school and worked open shop for several years be for I was organized.But school is demanding and can be difficult for a lot of people.
My biggest gripe is the amount of home work they give you. For me it's been great,I've picked up a lot but I already had a back ground be for hand.It moves fast,some of the classes are a little over the top and a lot of what you get you wont understand until you have a few years of work under your belt.

If you can get excepted to an apprenticeship program take it,you can never knock education.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

Why would you only want apprentices to reply to your thread?


----------



## rfortuna25 (Apr 23, 2009)

william1978 said:


> Why would you only want apprentices to reply to your thread?


I just wanted to know experiences from people that are in it now... It would be useless for me to know about someone's experience that happened 5, 10 or 20 years ago as maybe what worked or what happened in the past might not be relevant to the what is happening out there today... However if you or anyone else wants to share, you are more than welcome to do so. Thanks!:thumbsup:


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

rfortuna25 said:


> ... It would be useless for me to know about someone's experience that happened 5, 10 or 20 years ago as maybe what worked or what happened in the past might not be relevant to the what is happening out there today...



What's that quote:
History repeats itself....

Those who forget the lessons of history are doomed to repeat them ...


You pick.

Either way....today's apprentices have better things to do than answer some bozo's [no offense] questions on the internet.


----------



## Mikeomo (May 7, 2009)

1) I'm not in the union apprenticeship program (but I am in an apprenticeship program), but since not many were chiming in on your thread, maybe I could put my 2 cents? Anyway, no entry test for me. AZ also doesn't have a JW test either (which I wish it would)

2) I had to find my own employer (not union), lots of apps and rejection, not many are hiring now, at least here locally.

3) I really enjoy the program, 2 nights/week, 3 hrs/night isn't bad, and it's free to me. I'm certainly not doing this for the money, at least not in the short run since I took a serious pay cut to do this. There is homework to do, studying, etc. *But it's all worth it.* A lot of good info. The instructors in my program are all experienced electricians who also went through the program, so they have lots of knowdlege to pass on. However, since they are not full time teachers, their presentation can get boring and dry as hell, but Id rather have an instructor w/ experience in the field than some full time teacher who can give a pretty speech.

5, 6) You'll figure out what you need to know and do (and not do) own your own PDQ. - but not talking crap about your JW... probably a good place to start... :whistling2:

7) I would also suggest that if the union program has a forever long wait to get into, that you look into other apprenticeship programs, working as an apprentice anywhere is better than sitting around waiting for them to call, especially since work is slow.

P.S. If I were you, I would be encouraging anybody who's been through the apprenticeship program to chime in... Learn everything you can from those who have already been there. They will be a lot more help to you than someone like me who is just starting out.


----------



## rfortuna25 (Apr 23, 2009)

Celtic said:


> What's that quote:
> History repeats itself....
> 
> Those who forget the lessons of history are doomed to repeat them ...
> ...


Damm I guess you dont like me much LMAO... Nah just kidding I know I can be a bozo sometimes lol :jester:..... But you are right we must learn from history because it tends to repeat itself, that's why I said if someone one else feels like sharing to go ahead... I guess I understimated the power of years of knowledge of having been there done that so I apologize for the title I guess I should had not understimated. Thanks for squaring me away bro :thumbsup:


----------



## rfortuna25 (Apr 23, 2009)

Mikeomo said:


> 1) I'm not in the union apprenticeship program (but I am in an apprenticeship program), but since not many were chiming in on your thread, maybe I could put my 2 cents? Anyway, no entry test for me. AZ also doesn't have a JW test either (which I wish it would)
> 
> 2) I had to find my own employer (not union), lots of apps and rejection, not many are hiring now, at least here locally.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the input man... Please see the previous comment, I think I maybe dropped the ball and understimated some of the obvious things about the trade, like learning from the best and experienced guys... My fault... DEDERE!!! LMAO


----------



## pa-sparky (Sep 2, 2009)

1.what local you belong to and what year you are in, trade that you are going for, and how many times did you take the test before passing it

*local 743 (reading, pa)...2nd year...inside wireman. i was organized=no test*


2. Once inside how long did it take for you to get placed with a contractor
*
the next day, but that was in good times too...

*
3.what is your honest experience as to how the apprenticeship is ie. too hard, too demanding, the best thing that ever happened to you, a piece of cake, not worth your time but doing it for the money, etc...
*
its pretty easy for me, because i have a backround in it, but it does get harder every year*


4.Also I would like to know what you love the most about it and what you hate the worst about it.

*love the brotherhood aspect, esp. in my class, we are real tight knit. hate the assholes that expect you to never mess up*


5.Things that we new apprentices should watch out for like any unwritten rules of the trade ie. not talking crap about the journeyman behind his back or something like that
*
just keep your mouth shut and work. listen to your journeyman and his YEARS of experience. and duh, obvs dont talk crap, it does you no good*


6.Any curious annecdotes of things that blew your mind while you were at school or in the field. 
*
theres plenty of them...*


7.Also anything else you feel like adding in as part of your apprenticeship experience

*cant wait to be done with it! lol*:jester:


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

rfortuna25 said:


> Damm I guess you dont like me much LMAO...


Well :whistling2: you are lower than whale 


:laughing:


j/k


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

slickvic277 said:


> Yes I'm an "apprentice" but I organized in and I had about 6-7 years experience as an electrician be for I was in the local.
> 
> 1) I'm a proud member of I.B.E.W local 98 Philadelphia P.A.
> I took the test a few times early on but ended up organizing in to the local.
> ...


 
Far be it from me to join the spelling/grammar police on here BUT, they invented this great word a while back: "before" is the word, using it just seems so much more "English based" than "be for". 

And yeah I know "screw you RK and all that BS".


----------



## slickvic277 (Feb 5, 2009)

I know But every time I spell "be for" the right way my spell check changes it. So I just roll with the punches,didn't know it I was in a spelling contest anyways.


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

slickvic277 said:


> ....didn't know I was in a spelling contest anyways.


What are you new here?



:laughing:

Slick..when you right click on a word that IS spelled correctly, but the thing insists otherwise...right click...select "ADD TO DICTIONARY" [or similar.]:thumbsup:

If your browser doesn't offer this option ~ get a new browser :thumbup:


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Might I add NO NOT always believe everything you are told, and use you tester ON EVERYTHING and test your tester on a known circuit EVERY TIME prior to use.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

slickvic277 said:


> didn't know it I was in a spelling contest anyways.


 I guess you don't visit this site often.:laughing:


----------



## unionwirewoman (Sep 7, 2008)

Well since you haven't had too many responses , I guess I'll tell you what my experience has been thus far . I'm a 4th yr apprentice (still , due to lack of work around here ) out of local 768 . I took the test , was 2cnd on the list , and they called me 2 years later to tell me to report to work in 2 weeks . I can't tell you all you want to know because each local , and each contractor/foreman/JW are going to be different . Just keep in mind to do your best , keep busy , ask questions even if it annoys your JW.....it's better to know exactly how they want it done , than to have them look at it later and re-do it all . Try to keep your mind going so that you can anticipate what your JW will need or want..ie which tool he needs next etc. If you don't feel confident enough to do something....let someone know . Better to be safe than dead . ALWAYS pay attention....asking questions is fine when you're first starting out or learning something new.....but if your JW has shown you 3-4 times how to do it , he's likely to think you're an idiot for not remembering how to do it ! All in all....just bring a good work ethic....it'll take you far . Just don't let anyone pressure you into doing something that you don't feel confident enough to do ( working live , driving equipment , etc. ) . Hope you can get out and get your hours....times are tough now....but it seems as if some parts of the country are picking up .


----------



## BP_redbear (Jun 22, 2008)

slickvic277 said:


> I know But every time I spell "be for" the right way my spell check changes it. So I just roll with the punches,didn't know it I was in a spelling contest anyways.


If you are typing 'befor' instead of 'before', this apprentice can see why the speelcheck would want to separate them... try adding the 'e'.

1.) 2nd yr Inside Wireman apprentice here. L.U. 106 Jamestown, NY. Took the test once.

3.) Not too difficult so far. It's been a blessing. Although very difficult going from $18/hr to $9.80/hr. At end of 2nd year, this apprentice will be just above $18 again. Very challenging, being with wife and 2 young'ns.
This apprentice likes it. It's better than being stuck in a plant every day, day after day, week after week, year after year...

2.) This apprentice was accepted in Jan or Feb 2008, started working June 2, 2008. Seems like all apprentices start in June or July in this apprentice's L.U.

5.) Keep your mouth shut. Keep most opinions to yourself. Just do your job well. Show up every day.
In school, do your best to get good grades right from the start, so if the year gets much more difficult, you don't struggle to try to bring up your grades.

This apprentice may add more, if this apprentice think of more answers. Besides...



Celtic said:


> Either way....today's apprentices have better things to do than answer... [no offense] questions on the internet.


this apprentice has homework to do!


----------



## IllMil494 (Oct 7, 2009)

1) local 494 out of milwaukee, wi. 2nd year inside wireman apprentice. i took the test once and passed had the interview and got my score. i didn't get in on the first try but then again i was 19 with pretty much no experience. i finished a one year program at the local tech college and had been working for a union contractor as an unindentured. at that point i got my second interview and found out i was #1 on the list to get picked up.

2) since i had been working for a union contractor before i technically got in once i did the local just let me stay where i was at.

3) as far as the program goes i think its great. definitely not for slackers in my opinion. i strive to challenge myself because i know thats what is going to make me successful as a JW plus there's always the little voice in the back of my head telling me to work hard because the cost isn't coming out of my pocket

4) for me the best part about the trade is the constant change, meeting new people and going the new job sites. i would not have been able to sit at a desk all day everyday for the rest of my life. i work for a very small contractor (me and a journeymen then the two in the office) but what i get to see makes up for not being on big jobs. with this company i won't see 5 or 6 inch rigid and most definitely won't see projects over two stories but i see quite a bit from fire alarm to plc, or low voltage controls to heavy industrial switchgear. 

5) its hard for me to say that you should watch out for certain things from journeyman in our trade because i deal with the same one all day lol. but from talking with people in my class i would say be cautious of what you say to who. large companies in my area tend to be extremely clicky and if you aren't with the right people your time in the trade won't be a cake walk.

And as far as this statement goes i am lucky enough to be able to pick up on things very quickly thus the reason for the extensive response


Celtic said:


> What's that quote:
> Either way....today's apprentices have better things to do than answer some bozo's [no offense] questions on the internet.


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

Sometimes you have to do things to stir the pot and elicit a response.


A month later, 18 responses, of which only a handful are from apprentices.

I guess I didn't stir hard enough.


----------



## BP_redbear (Jun 22, 2008)

Celtic said:


> Sometimes you have to do things to stir the pot and elicit a response.
> 
> 
> A month later, 18 responses, of which only a handful are from apprentices.
> ...


Don't stir harder, stir smarter...


----------

